# Don't buy a used Stream!



## Illiniguy (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought I was being clever by buying a used Stream on EBay. What a mistake. Transferring ownership is proving to be a big hassle! I've already spent an hour on the phone with TiVo support on two separate calls and it still isn't working. On my second call I was told that I'll need to wait two and a half weeks for the deactivation from the former owner's account to take effect before I can enable it on my account! How does that make any sense! I wish I had just paid full price for a new one. Perhaps this is intentional on the part of TiVo to discourage a secondary market!


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Illiniguy said:


> I thought I was being clever by buying a used Stream on EBay. What a mistake. Transferring ownership is proving to be a big hassle! I've already spent an hour on the phone with TiVo support on two separate calls and it still isn't working. On my second call I was told that I'll need to wait two and a half weeks for the deactivation from the former owner's account to take effect before I can enable it on my account! How does that make any sense! I wish I had just paid full price for a new one. Perhaps this is intentional on the part of TiVo to discourage a secondary market!


I think this is likely more an issue with who you purchased it from, they didn't remove it from their account.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I purchased a used stream. Old owner did not know it needed to be removed. After contacting them they called tivo, done in 5 minutes.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> I think this is likely more an issue with who you purchased it from, they didn't remove it from their account.


Illiniguy, I'm sorry for your experience, but I agree with PCurry57. I previously purchased a used Stream off of eBay and had no issues.


----------



## BP-isMe (Dec 16, 2003)

I purchased one and the old owner called TiVo upon my request and I was all set. Very easy. It's too bad that your streams previous owner isn't as cooperative. Maybe buyers should arrange for this before they purchase just to be sure.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I got a used stream for my parents from my Brother In Law. It was still on his account, sent him a text message to please deactivate it, Once that was done I was able to activate in minutes, no issues.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

IIRC there is an option on the website to deactivate the Stream which specifically says to only use it if you plan to transfer ownership of the device to another person. I used it when I gave mine to my boss.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> IIRC there is an option on the website to deactivate the Stream which specifically says to only use it if you plan to transfer ownership of the device to another person. I used it when I gave mine to my boss.


Congrats on the raise!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jakerock said:


> Congrats on the raise!


Huh? I assume that's some joke going over my head.

Just in case I'm wrong let me clarify.... I work for a small company with just 3 employees. I'm close with my boss. When I got my Roamio Pro I no longer needed the Stream and my boss, who only has Premiere units, wanted it so I gave it to him. No raise involved.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Huh? I assume that's some joke going over my head.
> 
> Just in case I'm wrong let me clarify.... I work for a small company with just 3 employees. I'm close with my boss. When I got my Roamio Pro I no longer needed the Stream and my boss, who only has Premiere units, wanted it so I gave it to him. No raise involved.


Hmm, the suck up-fu is weak in this one.


----------

